# No Atmos on Netflix or Disney+? No UHD on Vudu?



## Breadfan (Jan 7, 2008)

This is my first Android TV device. It definitely has it’s quirks, but I think it has potential.
One thing that bugs me, besides the remote, is that the Netflix and Disney+ apps do not show any content with Atmos. And Vudu will only let me play movies in HDX, even though it shows I own it in UHD.
I found that Movies Anywhere does show Atmos content but I haven’t tested it yet.

Also I can’t get the remote to control volume on my TV and there don’t seem to be any settings for that.


----------



## cybergrimes (Jun 15, 2015)

It's my understanding Vudu maintains a list of "Vudu certified" devices that can play UHD reliably. It looks like they haven't updated the list in over a year though...
Vudu UHD - Compatible Devices List - Vudu Forums

They even link to that forum post from here even:
VUDU UHD - 4K, Dolby Vision, Dolby Atmos

Maybe any interested users should post in that thread to get the ball rolling.


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 5, 2006)

With vudu being bought and possibly shut down I wonder if they care


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oarneb (May 10, 2020)

Breadfan said:


> This is my first Android TV device. It definitely has it's quirks, but I think it has potential.
> One thing that bugs me, besides the remote, is that the Netflix and Disney+ apps do not show any content with Atmos. And Vudu will only let me play movies in HDX, even though it shows I own it in UHD.
> I found that Movies Anywhere does show Atmos content but I haven't tested it yet.
> 
> Also I can't get the remote to control volume on my TV and there don't seem to be any settings for that.


Yeah I have a Nvidia Shield that is Android TV and that obviously works fine for 4k playback. I reached out to Vudu but I also can't get 4k playback on Moviesanywhere or Fandango now. This is definitely something Tivo needs to work with either Google or the app providers. Very disappointed to the point I might return.


----------



## Oarneb (May 10, 2020)

Oarneb said:


> Yeah I have a Nvidia Shield that is Android TV and that obviously works fine for 4k playback. I reached out to Vudu but I also can't get 4k playback on Moviesanywhere or Fandango now. This is definitely something Tivo needs to work with either Google or the app providers. Very disappointed to the point I might return.


Forgot to mention if you use the Chromecast feature you can get playback in 4k with Atmos.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

My hope was that this would wind up replacing Roku or Firestick as my go to. I like that the voice commands work pretty well and there are things about the interface I like, but there's just too much not working right now to even consider this as a replacement:

1) Vudu only works in HDX not in any type of 4K
2) Movies Anywhere says Atmos next to the movies could cannot output Atmos
3) No support for Netflix with Atmos out of the box
4) No Atmos Disney+ support
5) Weird settings for Audio where it shows Dolby Surround highlighted, but all of the advanced sound settings are greyed out (Dolby Digital+,Atmos, DolbyTrue HD and others)
6) No out of the box support for Harmony 700 through the Harmony App

There were a few other things that I didn't like. Only Amazon Prime could do Atmos that I tried.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

So...if I'm not happy with audio from say. Amazon from tivo is there any reason to try Amazon from Google? Will it load 2 different versions of the same app???


----------



## Oarneb (May 10, 2020)

Steveknj said:


> My hope was that this would wind up replacing Roku or Firestick as my go to. I like that the voice commands work pretty well and there are things about the interface I like, but there's just too much not working right now to even consider this as a replacement:
> 
> 1) Vudu only works in HDX not in any type of 4K
> 2) Movies Anywhere says Atmos next to the movies could cannot output Atmos
> ...


Yeah I looked it up and from my understanding Vudu and probably other apps have to certify them as capable of streaming uhd. So either Tivo is going to have to work with them or I am guessing it is never going to happen. I was hoping to make it my go to as well so very disappointed.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not happy with the pcm on you tube and some others. It's too early to buy a new receiver to take advantage of the stream 4k . I would at least like to use the processes my receiver can use. Dolby and DTS. If I bought an atmos receiver and still got pcm on streams I know use a better audio codec I would look at it as money wasted.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Steveknj said:


> My hope was that this would wind up replacing Roku or Firestick as my go to. I like that the voice commands work pretty well and there are things about the interface I like, but there's just too much not working right now to even consider this as a replacement:
> 
> 1) Vudu only works in HDX not in any type of 4K
> 2) Movies Anywhere says Atmos next to the movies could cannot output Atmos
> ...


It doesn't matter if they are grey. The little on/off switch tells you what is recognized by the stream . Tells you what your receiver is capable.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> I'm not happy with the pcm on you tube and some others. It's too early to buy a new receiver to take advantage of the stream 4k . I would at least like to use the processes my receiver can use. Dolby and DTS. If I bought an atmos receiver and still got pcm on streams I know use a better audio codec I would look at it as money wasted.


You will still be getting PCM from youtube. Unless you have a streamer that encodes everything to DD+. Like the Fire Tv 4K stick. But then it's still taking the same audio your receiver would get and encoding it into DD+. Then your receiver would decode it again. Which is a needless step.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mattyro7878 said:


> It doesn't matter if they are grey. The little on/off switch tells you what is recognized by the stream . Tells you what your receiver is capable.


Mine never shows that DD+ is enabled with the grayed out switch. Yet the STream 4K has no problem bitstreaming DD+ from the capable apps.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you Stream is connected to your tv, it will have to know capabilities of both tv and receiver. Dont know how or if that works. Ive got a great Sony STR-DN1040 which lacks only Atmos and DolbyVision. Im actually thinking about replacing it because of this little $50 box. Then whats next ? replace my Samsung4k/hdr tv just for the DolbyVision? Its nuts but its also being considered.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Very disappointed to see that Vudu is not in 4K on the TiVo Stream. I was just about to buy one and decided to check the forum, I just assumed it would be since it seems to be like a Chromecast device in other aspects. I guess I need to look elsewhere...


----------



## Oarneb (May 10, 2020)

MickeS said:


> Very disappointed to see that Vudu is not in 4K on the TiVo Stream. I was just about to buy one and decided to check the forum, I just assumed it would be since it seems to be like a Chromecast device in other aspects. I guess I need to look elsewhere...


You can cast in 4k just not with the native app. As far as I know that is still the case. I bumped to a bedroom tv for now at least. The tv is only HD.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oarneb said:


> You can cast in 4k just not with the native app. As far as I know that is still the case. I bumped to a bedroom tv for now at least. The tv is only HD.


Can you explain what this means? I don't understand.


----------



## Oarneb (May 10, 2020)

MickeS said:


> Can you explain what this means? I don't understand.


So you can use this to cast from your phone like Chromecast because it has Chromecast built in . If you stream Vudu from your phone and cast it to the tivo 4k stream you will be able to watch in 4k. If you use the app on the Tivo 4k stream you won't be able to view in 4k.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Oarneb said:


> So you can use this to cast from your phone like Chromecast because it has Chromecast built in . If you stream Vudu from your phone and cast it to the tivo 4k stream you will be able to watch in 4k. If you use the app on the Tivo 4k stream you won't be able to view in 4k.


Gotcha! I didn't know there was the possibility to cast like this from the Vudu app! I already do it with YouTube and HBO Max to my Sling AirTV - now I'm going to see if Vudu allows me to do it from my phone to that unit. I'd prefer to use a native app, but this is a workaround at least.
I guess the Stream is back in contention... Hmmm.


----------



## jazzy_james (Apr 16, 2003)

I’m glad that the CEC issue was just fixed; TV doesn’t turn back on anymore. However, not have Atmos as an option in Netflix is disappointing. My AppleTV 4K has Atmos in Netflix! Cmon TiVo, get this fixed so I can finally migrate to this dongle!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have my Stream4k plugged I to an hdmi input on my receiver. I get DD+ from Netflix. CBS and others. Dd+ is default for non atmos receivers. Iamco fident when I upgrade my receiver I will get atmos.


----------

